# Found a beautiful white pigeon on my doorstep



## bleujeangrl (Sep 21, 2013)

This pigeon was found on Friday September 20 in Brandon Florida on my doorstep. It did not seem injured however it would not fly far and was hanging around under my truck. I caught it for fear of it getting eaten by a cat so now i have it in my large dog kennel. Today is the 22 and it seems to be a bit more frisky. What should i do with it? my number is 530 966 9168


----------



## bleujeangrl (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh yeah...it has purple dye on its back


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

Does it have any bands on it leg??Post some picture of it..


----------



## bleujeangrl (Sep 21, 2013)

It does not have any bands.


----------



## bleujeangrl (Sep 21, 2013)

https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...890&sads=J_KyAKtFcJY4vEv0GHkORYVONBQ&sadssc=1


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for taking action and containing and helping this bird.

It looks like a young bird that may have been used for some type of wedding release or other type of ceremony.

Is the bird eating well?*


----------



## bleujeangrl (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes I placed a plate with parakeet seed on it and everytime I look outside she is eating. I also gave her some water is a dish with vitamins.


----------



## likebirds (Oct 22, 2012)

Looks more like a dove to me. May have been someones pet that got loose or let loose. I don't think it can survive on its own. Maybe you can locate the owner or find someone that would take it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

It is a pigeon, a very skinny one that looks like it has been lost for awhile. you can find ring neck dove food or dove food at petsmart in the wild bird section, I would use that and give him all he wants right now. rest and perhaps offer a bath in a week or so. keep him safe in a crate, do not let him outdoors free.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

spirit wings said:


> It is a pigeon, a very skinny one that looks like it has been lost for awhile. you can find ring neck dove food or dove food at petsmart in the wild bird section, I would use that and give him all he wants right now. rest and perhaps offer a bath in a week or so. keep him safe in a crate, do not let him outdoors free.


*THIS ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 

*


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Looking at the broken tail feathers and the purple stain have you been able to check if it has an injury or wound on it's back.
It looks quite young as has been said and I wondered if the purple stain is Gentian Violet that some folks use on wounds. It stains that colour and doesn't wash off so it could have been injured but escaped and got lost.

I do hope it can be found a home as it obviously can't cope in the wild.

I'm glad it found you to help.

Janet


----------

